# Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s



## t0m (18. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nutze seit einigen Monaten das Garmin Echomap 50s und die Opeanseamap-Karten. In der 77khz-Frequenz hörte man von Anfang an ein gleichmäßiges und recht lautes Tackern/Klackern im 0,25 Sekundentakt. Im 200khz-Modus arbeitete das Echolot geräuschlos. Da sich diese Geräusche nicht nur über dem Wasser sondern auch sehr laut unter Wasser wahrnehmen lassen (Scheuchwirkung), gehe ich davon aus das dies nicht im Sinne des Erfinders ist.

Das Echolotzentrum Paderborn kannte das Problem nicht (habe das Gerät allerdings nicht dort gekauft). Habe in einem Booteforum jmd mit ähnlichem Problem beim 50s gefunden. Ihm hatte der Garmin-Support wohl ein Update der Software auf die neuste Version empfohlen. Ist euch das Problem oder eine Problemlösung bekannt?

Habe gestern von V3.7 auf 4.6 geupdatet. Konnte noch nicht auf dem Wasser testen, merke aber keinen Unterschied.

Problem: Meine Openseamap-Karte wird nicht mehr geladen. Laut http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:OpenSeaMap_and_Garmin_nautical_chart_plotter gab es nur Probleme mit der Version 4.0 bzw. 4.2. Werde in der kommenden Woche den Garmin-Support kontaktieren, falls ihr auch keine Idee habt.

Zudem wollte ich mal die WLAN-Funktion ausprobieren. Wlan wird vom Smartphone gefunden + Garmin Helm App installiert. Leider findet diese kein Gerät im Wlan. Nach Lesen der Rezessionen im Internet stellt sich für mich die Frage ob das überhaupt schon jemals bei jemandem geklappt hat (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.garmin.android.apps.helm&hl=de). Falls ihr da bereits Erfahrungen machen konntet, bin ich für Input dankbar. 

Danke+Gruß
Thomas


----------



## hxxnz_xttx (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*

Hallo Thomas,
-zur Aktivierung der wlan Funktion bitte genau an die Vorgaben des Handbuchs halten (Name,Kennwort). Die Wlan Funktion muss im Menü aktiviert werden, die Verwendung von Garmin Helmet auch, ohne das gibt es kein Signal.
Dein Handy oder tablet wird dann nach Aufruf von wlan in den Einstellungen das Garmin anzeigen. Dort gibst Du das Passwort ein. Nach Aufruf von Helmet sollte es dann problemlos funktionieren.
-Das beschriebene Geräusch bei 77Khz ist kein Normalfall, das solltest Du mit Deinem Lieferanten abklären. Ich habe das 50s,50dv und ein 527xs in Gebrauch gehabt, die alle eine 77/200khz Geber hatten(wenn auch nicht baugleich). Keines der Geräte hatte den beschriebenen Fehler.
-Nach einem Firmwareupdate kann es zu Problemen mit Nicht GARMIN Karten kommen. Das wurde gelegentlich beschrieben. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Du Dir nicht für deine Bedürfnisse eine passende Bluechart G2 Karte besorgst. In der Bucht wird man da schon preiswert fündig.


----------



## Stefan660 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*

Hallo Thomas,

Ab Softwarestand 4.x hat Garmin die Openseamap Karten geblockt. 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## t0m (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe! Werde die Wlan-Verbindung noch einmal versuchen. 

Habe mal in der Bucht nach Karten geschaut, bei einem Preis von jenseits der 100€ stellte das für mich keine Alternative dar. Die Karte brauche ich wirklich selten und die Openseamaps waren eigentlich schon perfekt. Werde eher die Firmware wieder downgraden oder gibt es noch wirklich günstige Angebote?

Geber scheint wohl "einen Weg" zu haben. Garmin Support war bislang allerdings noch nicht so auskunftfreudig. Werde wohl mal den Weg über meinen Händler gehen müssen.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## t0m (16. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*

Bin mit der Wlan-Verbindung leider noch nicht weitergekommen.
Das Echolot bestätigt unter Einstellungen-->Kommunikation-->Wlan-Netzwerk zwar den Namen des Netzwerkes und auch die Anzahl der erfolgreich angeschlossenen Geräte, in der Garmin Helm-App kann leider innerhalb des Netzwerkes kein Gerät gefunden werden.

Die Bedienungsanleitung sagt zum Verbinden mit der Helm App zwar das man unter dem Menüpunkt Einstellungen-->Kommunikation-->Drahtlose Geräte-->Helm App die Verbindung herstellen muss, bei meinem 50s gibt es unter Kommunikation leider keine Option die Drahtlose Geräte heißt!

Weiß jemand an dieser Stelle weiter?
Herzlichen Dank vorab,

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ulf (17. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*



t0m schrieb:


> [...]In der 77khz-Frequenz hörte man von Anfang an ein gleichmäßiges und recht lautes Tackern/Klackern im 0,25 Sekundentakt. [...]


Das Tackern hatte ich bei meinem Humminbird und habe ich bei meinen aktuellen Lowrance auch. So irre laut kommt mir das aber nicht vor, aber es ist hörbar.


t0m schrieb:


> Problem: Meine Openseamap-Karte wird nicht mehr geladen. Laut http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/DE:OpenSeaMap_and_Garmin_nautical_chart_plotter gab es nur Probleme mit der Version 4.0 bzw. 4.2. Werde in der kommenden Woche den Garmin-Support kontaktieren, falls ihr auch keine Idee habt.


Desshalb steht das auch bei deinem Link, daß man den Thread ganz lesen soll, weil das auch bei späteren FW-Versionen Schwierigkeiten macht.


t0m schrieb:


> Zudem wollte ich mal die WLAN-Funktion ausprobieren. Wlan wird vom Smartphone gefunden + Garmin Helm App installiert. Leider findet diese kein Gerät im Wlan. [...]


Ich dachte, daß das für das 50er eh nur bei Apfel-Geräten funktioniert.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## t0m (20. August 2015)

*AW: Probleme/Fragen Garmin Echomap 50s*

Habe nun endlich Feedback vom Support erhalten. 
WLAN-Verbindung geht mit den Echomap-Modellen wohl nicht, zumindest nicht mit der Garmin Helm App. Es können maximal Karten angeschaut werden. Wie das ganze funktionieren soll vermochte der Herr am anderen Ende der Leitung allerdings auch nicht zu sagen.

Bzgl. klackern: Werde den Geber einschicken. Dank 2 Jahren Garantie ist das kein Problem. Einsendeetikett habe ich sofort geschickt bekommen.


----------

